# Lap Excision of an infarcted appendiceal epiploica



## RainyDaze (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how to code this.  

Doctor performed a dx laparoscopy with a laparoscopic exision of the infarcted appendiceal epiploica.  He states that "after careful examination revealed an appendiceal epiplocia  on the top of the descending colon.  The appendiceal epiploica was grasped by one of the borders and an Endo GIA was inserted was a vascular load, 45 mm, and fired transecting completely the appendiceal epiploica.  After hemostatsis had been verified, an endobag was used to remove through the left upper quad port site."

Any thoughts?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## diane1217 (Jan 12, 2009)

49255 states "epiploectomy", but it is open procedure.  Unfortunately, 49329 might be your best bet.

Diane, CPC


----------



## RainyDaze (Jan 20, 2009)

That is what I ended up using, thanks so much for your response!


----------

